# 5150 2 head preamp tube positions



## swedenuck (Apr 23, 2007)

I opened up my amp today to clean out dust and found something a little off in the preamp tube compartment. Starting from left to right the positions are labelled V4 V3 V5 V2 V1 V6. I have a replacement set of tubes in there from Doug's tubes, when I installed them I didn't even consider the normal order of positions and just put them in according to the posted numbers. 

My question here is, are my tubes in the correct order or do they need to be moved around?

Thanks guys in advance,
Bryan

I know it may seem noobish but come on dudes, I need to know

sweet I can't even bump right now due to these righteous merging functions

shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit

poopoocacapeepeeshire

this is worse than buttsecks

BLAST

asdgfajhrglabfhejrhyioteryjhnaejrdzlkhngxf;tuchnfjlhnzsdjpzsh;xjgfbmxf


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 24, 2007)

They're in the correct order, or at least should be.

Even if they arent, as long as they're all 12AX7s there shouldn't be much difference between them in terms of gain level.

If some of em are different tubes then post up a list and I can work out where they are meant to go.


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 24, 2007)

I know exactly what positions each tube is supposed to go into I'm just not sure what each slot in the amp itself is. It's a mismatched set put together specifically for the different respective slots, it doesn't matter for positions 2-5 sicne they are all 9th gen chinese but position 1 and 6 are specifically supposed to be in their respective positions so it'd be best if I knew what those positions were.


----------



## noodles (Apr 24, 2007)

When in doubt, call up Doug and ask.


----------



## bazguitarman (Apr 25, 2007)

swedenuck said:


> I know exactly what positions each tube is supposed to go into I'm just not sure what each slot in the amp itself is. It's a mismatched set put together specifically for the different respective slots, it doesn't matter for positions 2-5 sicne they are all 9th gen chinese but position 1 and 6 are specifically supposed to be in their respective positions so it'd be best if I knew what those positions were.





Don`t you have the owners manuall for the amp? It should show what each tube position is resoncible for. If not then go to JerryP`s website. He has the info up.

www.fjamods.com

Jerry is "the" expert on the Peavey 5150 series. And he is a hell of a nice guy. Willing to help in any way.

V6 is the PI position. So that`s where your balanced tube will go. I set my 5150 II up with a complement of Tung-sol reissues in V1 through V5 and a Sovtek LPS in the PI. I dropped a matched quad of JJ 6L6GC`s in the power amp.


See if this will help.


5150/6505 Signal Path

Clean, Crunch, and Lead

V1
V2
V5
V3
V4
Power Tubes







5150II/6505+ Signal Path

Clean and Crunch

V1 (one half)
V6
V3
V4
Power Tubes



Lead

V1 (one half)
V2
V5
V3
V4
Power Tubes


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 25, 2007)

I think that I'm being just mildly misunderstood here.

I know which tubes are supposed to go in which respective position. I'm just unsure as to which each of the respective tube recepticles (as I'll call them) are supposed to be V1,2,3,4,5 and 6. The area of circuit board directly beside each of the tubes is labelled with a V#, I'm just finding it strange however that the numbers aren't V1 through V6 going left to right. They are somewhat jumbled.

Are the tubes supposed to line up left to right in numerical order? Or are they supposed to follow the pattern as labelled on the circuit board?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## swedenuck (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks a ton dude.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 25, 2007)

No prob.


----------



## amptweaker (Jan 9, 2015)

NegaTiveXero said:


>



This is an older post, but somebody sent it to me today asking questions about the tube orientation of the 5150II. Here's the deal:

The tube orientation is right to left, V6=Clean/Crunch channel, V1=input of all channels and lead channel 2nd stage, V2 = Lead channel gain stages, V5 = added tube to get enough gain to make Eddie happy, V3=Effects loop stage, V4 = phase inverter.

So V1-V2-V3-V4 were the original 4 tubes that I built a proto of when we started the project. I added V5 to make Eddie happy because he wanted even more gain, and V6 was a separate clean/crunch channel we added on the 5150II, and purposely put it at the front to avoid changing the sound of the lead channel. So that's why the numbering is all over the place.

Hope that clears it up,
thanks
James B
amptweaker.com


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 10, 2015)

I was about to say, one hell of a necrobump, but then realized who was posting 

Its nice to hear why the tubes are in the place that they are, since they didn't make any real since from every other amp I have played with.


----------

